# can you have blood tests done at GP if over 42?



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

My GP said that cut off age for IVF was 42, so I cannot have any IVF-related blood tests done at my GP practice.  Is he correct?
I am going to do rubella vaccine on 11/05 but then need to do rubella blood test one month after vaccine, I.e. have to pay GBP48. Though it is not big money it is kind of annoying to realize that after paying 40% income tax from my salary I am not allowed to have simple blood tests done under NHS.


----------



## Beside_the_seaside (Oct 9, 2012)

A sympathetic female GP did some basic blood tests (FSH/LH, Oestradiol and a basic viral screen) but wouldn't do some of the more specialist ones (like AMH, and some of the Hepatitis Antibody tests).  It all seems a bit haphazard though, as another GP within the same practice had previously refused to do any of them; I'm struggling to recall what even made me think to ask again.  

When my partner went to his GP to ask for a sperm analysis and viral screening tests he was told point blank no - if we were having IVF privately then we had to pay for all of our preliminary investigations privately too.

I totally agree that it doesn't seem fair when you've always paid your taxes and generally taken very little from the NHS, but there you go.  There's nothing fair about infertility, come to think of it!


----------



## Jacobsmum (Feb 23, 2013)

Ooh this makes me angry!!

If you are having a rubella vaccination, I would be arguing for a test after to see if it worked. It is *not* specifically IVF related, it's not about your hormones, it's about whether or not a baby you potentially conceive would be at risk. There are women who get pregnant naturally after 45, and would your horrible GP put their babies at risk of rubella pre-birth? Ask if that is a position endorsed and supported by the local CHP (or whatever the current organisational framework is) - 'it is ok to put unborn babies at risk if their mothers fall outwith IVF age guidelines'. Also ask whether this is the same for women who are UNDER the IVF age - many areas limit IVF to women eg over 25, even if there are known reasons why IVF is going to be needed... I would also be tempted to ask whether there is any evidence that rubella is less of a risk to foetuses if they have an older mother.I don't know if there are other reasons why you need IVF, but if there is still a chance (however small) that you could fall pregnant naturally then fight this!

Beside the seaside- I am sorry you had poor treatment too. My view would be that basic tests, eg sperm tests and viral screening for your partner, are 'trying to conceive' related, NOT IVF specific, so should have been funded by the GP. One of the problems is that you lose the will to fight it all, and want to focus your energy on the whole TTC part. I was lucky with my GP for the first 4 years (then he retired... ), but less lucky with the treatment working, and by that stage it wasn't the basic tests I needed.

Bes of luck to you!

Jacob's x mum


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Beside_the_seaside, thanks for support.
Jacobsmum, thanks for advice. I will ask GP to do at least rubella test, let's see if they agree.


----------



## TippyToes (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm in UK. My gp has done all my blood tests free for me and I'm going it alone privately with donor sperm.


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

You are lucky with your GP, TippyToes. Good luck with your cycle.


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Did rubella vaccine today. GP receptionist said that they could to rubella blood re-test but I will need to see GP first who will have to refer me for the blood test. Then the results will take two weeks. 
Well, I do not want to take too much time of work on all these minor appointments so will do blood re-test privately again.

However, my GP offers free HIV test for everyone between 18059. I have booked it, hoping it is the correct one required for IVF.


----------

